
Meet the Low-Cost Grocery Chain Being Called ‘Walmart’s Worst Nightmare’ (2013) - govspy
http://business.time.com/2013/08/07/meet-the-low-key-low-cost-grocery-chain-being-called-wal-marts-worst-nightmare/
======
tokenadult
I shopped in a WinCo the last time I was in Kent, Washington. It has truly
amazingly low prices, and was quite a pleasant shopping experience. The
company's formula would indeed find willing customers in other parts of the
country if the company can figure out a way to expand some more.

